

SpaceX's Falcon 1 rocket reaches orbit on 4th try Next stop, the moon (and more) - MikeCapone
http://michaelgr.com/2008/09/30/spacex-falcon-1-rocket-reaches-orbit-on-4th-try/

======
einarvollset
This is beyond cool. I wonder how Team Cringley are doing:
<http://www.teamcringely.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page>

Last I heard they were abandoning the X Price. I still think they had a pretty
cool idea though: Screw sending one (expensive - relatively) rocket, send 10
cheap ones (launched of a fighter jet - wonder if the payload capacity is big
enough) and hope 1 makes it.

Fault tolerance at it's finest. Sort of the Google approach.

Anyways. Should have done aeronautics at school :-)

